# Your Castor lure receipe?



## Finnishfur (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi !

I would like to hear your receipe

I am specially interested in castor lures (gland extracts) because it is acclaimed to be most effective way to attract beavers.

How do you prepare your extract -step by step?

I realise that poplar extracts can be very effective and they are widely sold in the states but here in Finland we don't have poplars - only aspens. Does anyone have any experience in making aspen oils?


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

Try this site. http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthre ... e#Post4982


----------

